
Intel 8th Gen 'Bean Canyon' NUCs with Coffee Lake-U Iris Plus Revealed - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/intel-8th-gen-coffee-lake-u-iris-plus-bean-canyon-nucs-revealed/
======
karmakaze
I had to figure out what the rest of the article title meant.

> Feature 128 MB eDRAM, 48 EUs

I'm guessing 48 EUs means 4/8 execution units (4 cores, 8 HTT).

Just learned what eDRAM is, but turns out to be two different things: either a
way of having a larger cache shared with the CPUs L3 and the GPU, or a buffer
for main memory access which also allows bus devices to use the cache. There's
even a mode where the eDRAM can be written bypassing L3 since all of L3 could
easily be invalidated otherwise.

